# ash tray question



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

I think I broke my ash tray shortly after buying my car. I pulled on it until it came out then it wouldn't stay back in. I realized then that you are probably supposed to push and release so it slides out. I took my car in for service for multiple things and they said this wasn't covered. when I got the car back it was in, but now it slides out over time as I drive. so it still isn't fixed.

am i right that it is designed to be pushed so it then slides out? I have a feeling I will have to tear into the dash to fix this..


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

not sure how to fix your problem but if you get another one let me know where you got it cause i am in desperate need of one


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Duct tape!


----------



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

MikeTheDiabetic said:


> not sure how to fix your problem but if you get another one let me know where you got it cause i am in desperate need of one


I was figuring on just finding one out of a car being parted out if I do get one. I'm just guessing, but its probably $100 and takes 2 months to get new from Australia.



Rukee said:


> Duct tape!


In my camaro I probably would have done something like that..maybe electrical tape though :willy:, but I was trying to keep this car nice for a while :cool

My big question though is does it just slide out or do you push it then pull it out?


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

I have a extra storage compartment and yes it slides there is a track on the inside of it that has teeth and that is how it hold its self in ....


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

phantom0670 said:


> I think I broke my ash tray shortly after buying my car. I pulled on it until it came out then it wouldn't stay back in. I realized then that you are probably supposed to push and release so it slides out. I took my car in for service for multiple things and they said this wasn't covered. when I got the car back it was in, but now it slides out over time as I drive. so it still isn't fixed.
> 
> am i right that it is designed to be pushed so it then slides out? I have a feeling I will have to tear into the dash to fix this..


Yes you push it and it springs out.


----------

